# Primative Spalted Sycamore Bowl



## TurkeyHunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Just finished this bowl up. Pretty happy with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 1, 2019)

Creative. Looks good with the vegetables.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 1, 2019)

Magnificent. The wood certainly speaks for itself. Great way to show it in use like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2019)

Very cool! I really like the way the bowl accentuates some of the high character areas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Jan 1, 2019)

I thought the vegetables were a nice touch too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Very cool bowl! I like the lines in that one. 

@hillbilly1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2019)

What they all said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2019)

I underappreciated it until you added the veggies. Would undoubtedly look great with fruit, also! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice piece ! Can you provide some details on what you used to shape, Lancelot tool? hand carved?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello Turkey Hunter,

Most attractive.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice! I love this kind of stuff, really like the way you left most of the outside natural...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 2, 2019)

I too like the natural outside , but the whole project is fabulous
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 2, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Can you provide some details on what you used to shape, Lancelot tool? hand carved?



That's what I'm wondering.

Been thinkin about buying on of those power carving tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jan 2, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Nice piece ! Can you provide some details on what you used to shape, Lancelot tool? hand carved?


King Author Galahad Course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis (Jan 2, 2019)

TurkeyHunter said:


> King Author Galahad Course.



Is one-o-them-thangs difficult to handle?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Jan 2, 2019)

Jamesis said:


> Is one-o-them-thangs difficult to handle?


I did not think so. I read a lot where people were freaking out saying it would jerk etc. Maybe on green wood, but my spalted wood was easy to control (even a caveman could do it).


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mike, gorgeous piece! You and your buddy have a great stash over there!


----------

